# Hausinstallation mit WAGO 750-881



## ritschi_17 (14 Januar 2015)

Hallo,

ich möchte eine Hausinstallation mit der Wago 750 881 durchführen.Habe diese schon daheim zum ausprobieren...
Ich habe sogut wie keine Ahnung von der Programmierung mit Codesys und will da erstmals einsteigen. S7 und Logo habe ich in meiner Ausbildung gemacht, aber mit einer Wagosteuerung hatte ich noch nichts zu tun.

Folgendes soll die Steuerung können:

- Output: Jede einzelne Lampe soll über eine 230V Wago Relais-Karte (750-512) gesteuert werden
- Input: Habe da an die 750-1415 Input Karte gedacht mit 8 Kanälen, oder die größere mit 16 Kanälen
- Taster sind von Gira, die 3 Fachen 24V SPS Taster
- Ebenfalls sollen Jalousie angesteuert werden (Windsteuerung inkl.)
- Steckdosen sollen, bis auf eine, nicht geschaltet werden.

Es wurden schon alle Leitungen gezogen.

Jetzt meine Fragen:
- Wie sichere ich den Ausgang der Relaiskarten den ab, dass beim Kurzschluss einer Lampe mir nicht die Relaisekarte abbrennt. (Diese verträgt max. 2A) 
- Brauche ich dafür die Potentialeinspeiseklemmen von Wago mit der internen Sicherung von 6,3A?
- Welche Karten von Wago brauche ich den alle für eine solche Realisation?

Habe ich vielleicht komplett ein Denkfehler, oder wie würdet ihr bei soeiner Hausinstallation vorgehen?
Freue mich über alle Tipps! Bitte keine Hinweise, das andere Steuerungen besser und sinnvoller sind. Die Steuerung ist schon vorhanden.


----------



## SPS-freak1 (14 Januar 2015)

Nimm die 16 DO Karten und hänge 0815 24V Relais dahinter. Ist sicherer und vermutlich auch viel günstiger.


----------



## ritschi_17 (14 Januar 2015)

Und wie werden diese dann abgesichert ?


----------



## SPS-freak1 (15 Januar 2015)

24v seitig über ne Feinsicherung etc. Lastseitig einfach per normalen LS-Schalter


----------



## IceWeasel (18 Januar 2015)

Der Vorteil bei einem externen Relais ist das es bei defekt erheblich billiger auszutauschen ist. Ich verwende schmale Printrelais von Finder für Rolladen und Licht. Bei LEDS mit hohem Einschaltstrom die schwarzen elektronischen Lasterelais Serie 34, ansonsten die normalen Weißen. Für Steckdosen und größere Lasten nehme ich Installationsrelais Serie 22 oder Stromstoßschalter Serie 20 von Finder. Kannst natürlich auch andere Herstellers verwenden.
Absicherung 24V einmal durch Feinsicherungen und separaten Einspeiseklemmen wenn nötig ansonsten durch die Steuerung.
230V seitig wie schon geschrieben durch normale LS Schalter.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (19 Januar 2015)

Schließe mich den Vorrednern an. Nimm einfache Relais. Habe ich vor kurzem auch so gemacht bei einem Bekannten. Etwas mehr Platz Bedarf aber deutlich flexibler. Gerade wenn du Rollos schalten willst kannst du dir da was passendes suchen. Denn aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen das ein falsches Relais mal ganz schnell Geschichte ist bei einem Rollo-Motor. Wenn du bspw die Finder Sockel Relais nimmst ist ein Tausch im Handumdrehen vollzogen. Auch wenn ich bisher keinen schwerwiegenden Ausfall einer Wago kenne solltest du, zumindest für ein paar wichtige Lampen eine Art Backup vorsehen. Damit du auch Licht an bekommst wenn die Steuerung mal versagt. Sowas passiert wenn dann meistens wenn die Frau alleine Zuhause ist


----------



## IceWeasel (19 Januar 2015)

Stromstoßschalter für die Hutschiene haben ja auch ein rastenden Schalter an der Vorderseite, zu mindestens die von Finder. Bei Relais gibt es die mit AUTO-0-1 Stellung. Habe ich aber drauf verzichtet.
Es sollte natürlich Standard sein das alle Schaltgeräte entsprechend beschriftet sind.


----------

